# Brag summary



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooooo hoooo, you guys are UNSTOPPABLE!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

What a fun year you have been having!! Congrats!! Keep it up!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice alphabet soups you have there after their names, already! Congratulations!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hope you've been saving up for those shadowboxes!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have to start - the ribbons & rosettes are currently spread out on the top of a bureau in my office and I need to move them each time I dust LOL. The programs and maps on on my desk and well, I really don't like clutter but if I put everything away I'll procrastinate!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon, huge congrats to you and the kids..let's hope this is start of wonderful things to come. SUNFIRE rocks!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Michelle, you would have loved it this weekend !! Barb was there with husband, son and a few dogs, there were several Sunfire dogs doing what Sunfire dogs excel at (one a MACh starting her obedience career; awesome) and I lost Towhee's focus twice :

When Barb entered the building - luckily before Towhee went into the ring 

When a Sunfire boy walked across her path - I know because I asked if their handsome boy was Sunfire and they said yes


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

how cool that you live right there so close. It's a rare thing to have another Sunfire dog at a trial here. Although Pat Jones was showing at the last trial I was at, so that was another Sunfire dog!

I have been known to glance at a catalog, get excited when I see a Sunfire dog listed, and then realize it's my own dog's name I'm looking at :doh:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am looking forward to meeting them at the NOI.. And seeing the two other Apollo puppies competing. I have met both Fran/Riley and Jan/Tucker both once before. I will get to spend time with Pat again which I always love! Was Barb showing anyone or was she just visiting?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Barb's husband Mike was showing Champ, her son Nate was showing his girl Breeze, but I think Barb is still training Ammo for Utility, he wasn't there that I saw.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What an awesome few weeks you have had! It is going to be fun to see those brags in print! 

Congrats!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sammydog said:


> What an awesome few weeks you have had! It is going to be fun to see those brags in print!
> 
> Congrats!!


Thanks  My obedience club sent out the newsletter last night, and it was fun! I included some pictures of Faelan, and several for Faelan's and Towhee's kin were in the brag section as well!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW!!! What a very impressive and rewarding month you and your pack has had. CONGRATS!! :dblthumb2

Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :jamming:


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I read your previous posts and enjoyed the excitement, thanks for writing the details so we could have some vicarious thrills - ooh handler error and ouch teeter accident. Makes me feel like I was there! 

Congratulations; I see how hard you work and what wonderful dogs. I'm glad you all had fun and success, Casey too


----------

